# Standing in the Rain and Unable to Enter Car



## kenroginski (Mar 30, 2021)

The app on my phone is on and I can view the cameras on sentry. The phone however says "Disconnected" 
Sometimes I am locked out of my car until I use the key card. 
Sometimes I get inside and then I am asked to swipe the key card.
There are many similar scenarios that just do not make sense.


----------



## Quicksilver (Dec 29, 2016)

Try turning off Bluetooth on your phone, then turning Bluetooth back on again. If that doesn't work...
Try removing your phone and re-pairing it with your car. 
Also, may need to reboot the car too.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

You're going to have to re-pair it, it sounds like the Bluetooth encryption key has expired.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

This is a common, uncommon issue. The car communicates with the phone over a couple of different methods, dependent on what you are doing.
Most of what you see on the app is the phone talking to the Tesla data center which is then using the cellular connection to talk back down to the car.
When you are using the phone in the car for hands-free operation, that's using Bluetooth.

And that Bluetooth connection has nothing to do with the Bluetooth connection that the key/security mechanism uses.

The first thing that you probably did when you got the car was to setup the "phone as a key" This created a Bluetooth pairing between the car and your phone, along with security information that is exchanged to make sure your phone is who it says it is.

Now, it's pretty common that the car doesn't hear the phone. That's why the phone says Not Connected under Security and Drivers. That means that the car and phone haven't been able to talk to each other and authenticate.

The phone and the car not talking happens to me all the time. I keep my phone in my back pocket and as I am walking up to the car, there's just too much body mass between me and the car for the Bluetooth signal to penetrate. As I make it to the door, I open the handle and when the door doesn't open, I "present butt" or in other words, I turn around so that the phone and car can talk to each other and voila! the door opens.
If it is raining, trust me, my phone comes out of my pocket, and I hold it out in front of me as I'm running for the car. I think that works nearly 100% of the time. 

And if that's not reliable enough for you (and the car has cellular coverage) you can also just unlick the doors with the app.


Now, as has already been suggested, sometimes things get a little confused and it is just easiest to rekey the phone and the car. 

But the #1 thing to do is to make sure that the car can hear the phone and make sure that you give it a couple of seconds to authenticate after the car ca hear the phone.

I know that with the present butt method I am 100% successful entering the car. My wife often has to remove the phone from her purse.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

kenroginski said:


> The app on my phone is on and I can view the cameras on sentry. The phone however says "Disconnected"


What kind of phone do you have?


----------



## kenroginski (Mar 30, 2021)

garsh said:


> What kind of phone do you have?


Samsung S-9


----------



## kenroginski (Mar 30, 2021)

Ed Woodrick said:


> This is a common, uncommon issue. The car communicates with the phone over a couple of different methods, dependent on what you are doing.
> Most of what you see on the app is the phone talking to the Tesla data center which is then using the cellular connection to talk back down to the car.
> When you are using the phone in the car for hands-free operation, that's using Bluetooth.
> 
> ...


Wow there is really a lot going on. I will give it a try - thank you!


----------



## Nom (Oct 30, 2018)

My car doesn’t open with phone, right away, about 2% of the time (rough guess). Phone is in front pocket or even in hand. Now an iPhone 14 and still periodically happens.

Usually, after 10 or so seconds, it works. But sometimes, I need to resort to key card or app to unlock. Is annoying.

(even more annoying - 100x more - is dealing with ICE car keys, remembering to have to turn off car, remembering to have to lock car after leaving it, walking back to car since can’t remember if locked it - etc)


----------



## Rowo (24 d ago)

kenroginski said:


> The app on my phone is on and I can view the cameras on sentry. The phone however says "Disconnected"
> Sometimes I am locked out of my car until I use the key card.
> Sometimes I get inside and then I am asked to swipe the key card.
> There are many similar scenarios that just do not make sense.


Got my car 2w ago. Worked a couple of days then I started having the problems you're describing. I had turned on the beta full self driving at some point. Since I turned it back off now it has worked well. Keeping my fingers crossed that that was the issue because it is wonderful when everything is working!


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Rowo said:


> Got my car 2w ago. Worked a couple of days then I started having the problems you're describing. I had turned on the beta full self driving at some point. Since I turned it back off now it has worked well. Keeping my fingers crossed that that was the issue because it is wonderful when everything is working!


99.999% sure that the Bluetooth function isn't related to FSD.
99% sure that you are learning to present the phone better.


----------

